

Jia Jiang's 100 Days of Rejection - francinemathews
http://act.mtv.com/posts/jia-jiang-100-days-of-rejection-interview/

======
joelrunyon
First time I've seen an MTV link on Hacker News :)

------
daliusd
That reminded me this. 100 rejections:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxyySRgrYsU](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxyySRgrYsU)

------
contextual
The game Jia based his 100 Days of Rejection Therapy on is here:
[http://rejectiontherapy.com](http://rejectiontherapy.com)

------
nutela
Hehe that's just in time, got rejected by YC today so... Still I think it is a
major idea, you guys got any input as to get approved next time? I'm asking
because I think I might have not stressed how big it is. Basically the idea
was inspired by Clear, the todo app, because I was fed up how the GUI works on
the iPhone. So I found a way how to create more time by pinching ala Clear. I
later found out this gesture is like a Lego building block, it's universal.
I've always went with a pro approach to GUIs, I think people are much smarter
then we think and to me gestures are the way to go. Like gestures should be
like the axioms. Pinching should not just zoom in but zoom in in different
ways depending on the context. Sort of like operator overloading, using the
same principles to do new stuff which makes sense. Any feedback appreciated
and let me know why you got rejected too, make we can start like a help group
:-) I'm serious!

~~~
zavulon
I've read this entire paragraph, a couple of times, and still have no clue
what your idea is.

------
aaronsnoswell
This reminded me of the biblical story of Job [1]!

[1]
[http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Job+1&version=NI...](http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Job+1&version=NIV)

~~~
joelrunyon
How so? That story is about Job being "tested" by having his life practically
destroyed not being rejected.

Getting someone to say no to your donut requested is quite different than
losing your entire fortune, business, family and kids.

------
Cenk
His website: [http://www.entresting.com/blog/100-days-of-rejection-
therapy...](http://www.entresting.com/blog/100-days-of-rejection-therapy/)

------
stygiansonic
I guess the key point here is that by desensitizing yourself to rejection, you
prevent a single rejecting from impeding your progress. ("Making a mountain
out of a molehill")

Of course it's important to learn why rejection or failure was encountered;
some aspects are outside of our control, but those that are, we can work to
change.

Where it becomes a problem is when the rejection/failure is generalized into a
systematic problem that demotivates you from continuing on.

------
rouma7
if you want a more meaningful understanding of rejection, read toni morrison's
the bluest eye

------
pfisch
I wonder what the psychological effects of doing something like this are.

~~~
goblin89
I'd suppose reduced rejection sensitivity.

------
mathattack
For anyone in Sales, to be any good you have to go through something like this
to depersonalize the rejection.

------
sirkneeland
I get more than enough rejection from OKcupid as it is.

